# Low Testosterone levels causes and what to do???



## billytk1 (Aug 2, 2004)

Over the past 6 months I have felt really sluggish, lazy, depressed sometimes, uninspired, low libido (can still perform though just not a lot of desire) etc......   I thought maybe I had a thyroid condition or just bad withdrawl symptons from Ephedra stoppage but I needed to know what was goin on so I went and had 2 metabolic (blood work) panels done up on me over the last 6 months (3 1/2 months apart) to see what was going on........   The results came back that my Thyroid was apparently normal but My Testosterone levels were relatively low.....    1st test- 320    2nd test- 334,  although these are within the supposed acceptable level range (I believe the ranges are within 300-1000) and I feel it isnt normal for me.  I have noticeable effects like I stated earlier about lack of energy, low libido which i have never had in my life...........   I have been doing a lot of reading on this site and others and from what I understand is that a low calorie diet (cutting diet) can suppress Testosterone production ( I have been on a moderately strict diet for over a year to stay lean and ripped).  I also took  Saw Palmetto caps aobut 8 months ago for over 2 month duration which I understand converts in the body to estrogen (my urologist told me this, I took it just ensure prostate health for when i get older, just future precaution.)  One last possible contributin factor is sleep,  I have averaged maybe about 5 hours a day for over the past year due to my job and its changing schedule.     I know all of these can contribut to low Test production, but how long does it take for natural levels to return and what can i take in the meantime to help kick my Test levels back up to return to normal steady levels.    Any help would be greatly apprecitated!!!


----------



## truth (Aug 2, 2004)

You said it yourself...all of those factors contribute to slower T production (cutting, not sleeping much, and apparantly the saw palmetto, although i don't know much about its conversion habits)
Think of the basics..you're a male, your body wants to eat well, sleep well, and pump out that testosterone
If you're not giving it the amount of energy it wants, things will start to slow down, notably your t production
Try to get more rest each night (do what you need to do to achieve this), and perhaps try more of a cyclic diet so that you aren't always at a calorie deficit (carb cycling can do wonders)
Good luck bro, this phase of low energy, and especially when it affects your libido..well, it sucks, and not a great phase to be in.


----------



## Spottieottie (Aug 3, 2004)

I have been taking ZMA because I heard it can increase test as can tribuvar.  Just my opinion so nobody come and get articles saying that I am wrong.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 3, 2004)

billytk1 said:
			
		

> Over the past 6 months I have felt really sluggish, lazy, depressed sometimes, uninspired, low libido (can still perform though just not a lot of desire) etc......   I thought maybe I had a thyroid condition or just bad withdrawl symptons from Ephedra stoppage but I needed to know what was goin on so I went and had 2 metabolic (blood work) panels done up on me over the last 6 months (3 1/2 months apart) to see what was going on........   The results came back that my Thyroid was apparently normal but My Testosterone levels were relatively low.....    1st test- 320    2nd test- 334,  although these are within the supposed acceptable level range (I believe the ranges are within 300-1000) and I feel it isnt normal for me.  I have noticeable effects like I stated earlier about lack of energy, low libido which i have never had in my life...........   I have been doing a lot of reading on this site and others and from what I understand is that a low calorie diet (cutting diet) can suppress Testosterone production ( I have been on a moderately strict diet for over a year to stay lean and ripped).  I also took  Saw Palmetto caps aobut 8 months ago for over 2 month duration which I understand converts in the body to estrogen (my urologist told me this, I took it just ensure prostate health for when i get older, just future precaution.)  One last possible contributin factor is sleep,  I have averaged maybe about 5 hours a day for over the past year due to my job and its changing schedule.     I know all of these can contribut to low Test production, but how long does it take for natural levels to return and what can i take in the meantime to help kick my Test levels back up to return to normal steady levels.    Any help would be greatly apprecitated!!!


 Take care of things you mentioned. Aside from that, I suggest eating more healthy fats. Lipids are the building blocks of hormones. You would be a great tester for Anabolic Matrix-RX. Try it for 6 weeks and get blood work done. Your Test should be significantly higher, and you should be able to feel the difference. If you do this, share your results with everyone on the board here.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 3, 2004)

billytk1 said:
			
		

> My Testosterone levels were relatively low.....    1st test- 320    2nd test- 334,  although these are within the supposed acceptable level range (I believe the ranges are within 300-1000) and I feel it isnt normal for me.



how old are you?

that is definitely low and you should try and find a doc to put you on HRT.


----------

